# Sir Alex ferguson



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

I usually do black an white portrait but thought I'd try something new.
I mixed acrylic paint with pva glue and used the end of a paintbrush to drizzle the paint to create this. Let me know what you think


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

*Interesting*

Hello Sadie

Good to experiment with medium like this. The work looks good to me but it's hard to tell texture from the photo. Is adding texture what this approach is for?

All The Best
Chris Roberts


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

yes it gives it a bit of texture and also a shinnier finish. I wanted to do this approach because it allows me to work more freely which is a nice change from the other portraits i do


----------



## withoutvice (Dec 9, 2013)

I really like this. Are you a man u fan?


----------



## Artsupplies (Aug 27, 2013)

your experiment is very appreciable and interesting. I like it so much.


Painting Accessories | Craft and Scrapbooking | Art supplies


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

thanks everyone for the nice feedback, i enjoyed using this technique so will be using it more often i think  

withoutvice - yes i am a united supporter


----------



## withoutvice (Dec 9, 2013)

I am expecting that you will never draw Moyes. lol.


----------



## Sadie cullen (Jun 1, 2013)

withoutvice said:


> I am expecting that you will never draw Moyes. lol.


Lol not just yet but maybe in the future


----------

